# IMAC can't find printer



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Hi have an Epson 3620 WF-3620 Printer

Have an IMAC and can't seem to get the IMAC Computer to find the installed driver for the Epson WF-3620 Printer The message that pops up states:

" Can not install software because it is not currently available from the software update server" But when the driver is installed it says that driver installation of software was successful" The mac can't find the installed driver 

GA


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to *System Preferences/Printers* if the printer is listed, highlight it and click the *- *sign to Remove it. Remove the USB cable for the printer from the _computer end_ and restart the computer. 
Download the latest driver from the Epson Site, be sure to choose your correct OS in the drop down arrow. Epson WorkForce WF-3620, Drivers & Downloads - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc. During the install, the driver will tell you when to plug in the USB cable.


----------



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Ok thanks !


----------

